# Candle Power



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I'm guessing this is some kind of Sterling heat engine. Whatever is under the hood, it's pretty cool. This gadget lets you charge your phone or other USB device with a candle. No, really, it does.

kickstarter.com - Candle Charger


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It's a thermoelectric generator, or TEG. Seriously simple, and seriously cheap. $65 is highway robbery.
You can buy these things for pennies, and attach them to any heat generator you can find.
Solder a charging cable's black and red wires to the black and red wires of the TEG, and you have your heat powered charger.
You can get the exact same performance out of a coffee can, TEG, and metal strap. I just saved you $60. You're welcome.


----------

